# Drahthaar are they as good as i hear



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

May get me a drahthaar latter this fall. Do you have any regrets with them? Are they great with kids? I got 8 kids and all of them are into hunting and this dog seem to fit my needs. Ducks and geese and all the upland birds as well . and even tracking wounded deer. What do you think of this dog?


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

It's of German genetics. There is no other question. 

Kisutch


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

They can be a handful. High prey drive. Good luck with the ole schticklhaar.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I have trained eight or so. Glad I was getting paid, never would do one for free!
Tough dogs could tend to be a one man dog. Not a child's play thing.
Labrador would handle all your looking for plus be swell in that large group.
You asked I responded.


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

W


gundogguy said:


> I have trained eight or so. Glad I was getting paid, never would do one for free!
> Tough dogs could tend to be a one man dog. Not a child's play thing.
> Labrador would handle all your looking for plus be swell in that large group.
> You asked I responded.


Would you recommend a gsp instead. Thanks for replying


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

A friend of mine has had multiple Drats. He is on his last one. He’s had aggression issues. They came from multiple breeders


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Tim b said:


> May get me a drahthaar latter this fall. Do you have any regrets with them? Are they great with kids? I got 8 kids and all of them are into hunting and this dog seem to fit my needs. Ducks and geese and all the upland birds as well . and even tracking wounded deer. What do you think of this dog?


I've always found the question of drahthaar vs. GWP a little confusing. They're supposedly genetically exactly the same, right? It's just the drahthaar has to have specific rules of breeding and registration? I've read a lot of crap over the years on this.... Anyway, I came across a unique situation a few years ago. A guy had a dog that was a "house" dog, and the people were moving to Europe and had to give it up. Long story, but I ended up taking the dog. It's a GWP. Anyway, she is an awesome dog. Great in the field (with one exception...), super awesome in the house. But, I will say this, with regard to your question. Pretty much every time I take her to the vet I get a comment along the lines of this - "Wow. I cannot believe how calm this dog is. Every one I've ever seen in here is usually bouncing off the walls and is a real handful." So, it appears I got lucky, and they may generally have a reputation for being a handful. Good luck.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

One last thing.... In all the articles I've read that were talking about whether the two were different breeds (even though most articles agreed their DNA was the same...), Most of the articles said things like "A Drahthaar is more aggressive" or "One of the traits that disqualifies a Drahthaar is 'lack of assertiveness.'" For what it's worth...


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

My advice, get a lab.


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

zig said:


> One last thing.... In all the articles I've read that were talking about whether the two were different breeds (even though most articles agreed their DNA was the same...), Most of the articles said things like "A Drahthaar is more aggressive" or "One of the traits that disqualifies a Drahthaar is 'lack of assertiveness.'" For what it's worth...


 This is what I've read to, in some articales . But thought i would ask some owners of them to see there thoughts. I also read that they don't range out that far, i kinda like that if its true.


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

Lucky Dog said:


> My advice, get a lab.


Got a lab.... 7 years old, picked it up from one of my daughters freinds...and i know labs are great, If you get one from hunting stock. This one is a big no!!! , no hunting drive Whats so ever. A big disappointment on my end and a lesson learned for me to.. Got to get one from a good line of Hunters And not pets..she is a great pet tho... Kids love her.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

@Tim b, I sent you a PM.

They are definitely as good as you hear. The stigma that still follows the DD around as being aggressive or sharp towards people stems back from when this breed was brought to the US after WW2. Some of those dogs brought over were sharp toward people and unfortunately that stigma has continued to follow this breed. But over that last 15-20 years there has been the emphasis on eliminating aggressive DDs out of the breeding pool. The DDs being produced today are not the DDs that got the wrap of being aggressive or sharp. Today any dog that shows signs of aggression at a test or breed show is automatically marked unfit for breeding and cannot breed in the VDD. I have not come across a DD produced in the last 10 years or so that showed any signs of aggression. Sure there are exceptions to the rule but most result from improper socialization by the owner.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Best hunting dog ive had the pleasure to work with. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Only seen one with issues a long time ago the rest of them were fine except for a few issues around other dogs but all breeds can have problems around other dogs especially if they are not socialized well.If a lab chases a ball it can hunt.They just need proper introduction and once they get the spark the lightbulb will turn on.Some require a specialized approach.As for labs and short hairs I have always had them and they are great with people.I have three gsp's and one lab and after being around them most of my guests say they're taking them home with them.Choosing the breeding is the key to success and doing a lot of research will pay back ten fold.Best of luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

Aw


waterfowlhunter83 said:


> @Tim b, I sent you a PM.
> 
> They are definitely as good as you hear. The stigma that still follows the DD around as being aggressive or sharp towards people stems back from when this breed was brought to the US after WW2. Some of those dogs brought over were sharp toward people and unfortunately that stigma has continued to follow this breed. But over that last 15-20 years there has been the emphasis on eliminating aggressive DDs out of the breeding pool. The DDs being produced today are not the DDs that got the wrap of being aggressive or sharp. Today any dog that shows signs of aggression at a test or breed show is automatically marked unfit for breeding and cannot breed in the VDD. I have not come across a DD produced in the last 10 years or so that showed any signs of aggression. Sure there are exceptions to the rule but most result from improper socialization by the owner.


Awsome!!!! Thank you for replying


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

Are they easyer to train or more involved.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Tim b said:


> Are they easyer to train or more involved.


Depends on the dog, some are more biddable than others. Most are mentally stable enough that you can mistakes in training and the dog won’t be any worse off. 

I will say if do the testing (which I would highly recommend and your dog will be better off in the long run if you do) there is some specialty training that goes into the JGHV testing.


----------



## agapeace (Jun 26, 2012)

My hunting companion was a GWP for 11 years. I never heard him growl and he was the most well tempered hunting dog I have ever been around. I was Beginning to train him to hunt him with my hawk when he got sick and died. He would have done fantastic. I’m not sure about the GWP/ Drathar/ Griffon debate but I have never met a DD or GWP I didn’t like. You may consider Podelpointers also.


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Depends on the dog, some are more biddable than others. Most are mentally stable enough that you can mistakes in training and the dog won’t be any worse off.
> 
> I will say if do the testing (which I would highly recommend and your dog will be better off in the long run if you do) there is some specialty training that goes into the JGHV testing.


 J G H V. Testingwill have to look into this thaxs


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a GWP in the 1990's. Certainly was a one man dog and a handful around town. Place her in the woods and boy oh boy she was dynamite!! We shot hundreds of grouse and well over a thousand club birds over her. She was trained professionally at the Huntsman and hunt tested through NAVDA to get her senior hunt title. She was good around other dogs and ok with a few of my buddies. I would not recommend one if you have kids unless you are very familiar with the breeding and comfortable with the breeder. My dog was very socialized and still had issues with all people other than me. I now have a family and a GSP. The GSP has a much friendlier temperament and loves kids, and my wife. LOL I could write a best selling book on that GWP, she was a very unique dog.


----------

